# Can you smoke the leaf



## Youngster (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a dump question but i new to all of these so lol just want to no
IF YOU CAN SMOKE THE LEAF OF THE PLANT ?


----------



## faralos (Feb 14, 2008)

the smaller leavesthat usually are found wrappedaround the bud are smokeable possibly bigger fan leaves close to the' colas' at harvest time could be. never tried them, though your best bet would be to make a hash oil from them if you had enuf. that with your (garbage) stems works great.


----------



## blonddie07 (Feb 15, 2008)

You can make somthing to eat with the leaves... and it works AWSOME!

I made cannibutter with my trimmings.


----------



## Jon.Smith.Foo (Feb 15, 2008)

You can smoke just about anything....the real question should be will you get high from smoking the leaves.....and the answer is pretty much no.


----------



## Mr.F (Feb 15, 2008)

those small leaves around buds are somehow good, i just trimmed, dryed and then smoked some small leaves around some of the top buds and got pretty high yesterday night  (and btw. my flowers are so far only at 16days of flowering)


----------



## Jon.Smith.Foo (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr.F said:


> those small leaves around buds are somehow good, i just trimmed, dryed and then smoked some small leaves around some of the top buds and got pretty high yesterday night  (and btw. my flowers are so far only at 16days of flowering)


Anything with trichs on it should get you at least a little high. I was referring to the big fan leaves.


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Feb 15, 2008)

You can smoke the leaves...sure, what i do...ive been doing it for years, is after a harvest i keep all the leaves and have a baggy of leaves with my pot...When i roll a joint i crush up some leaves, not to much but mix it with my pot...The joint burns alot nicer and more evenly....and have found i can puff on a joint ALOT LONGER that way....But just leaves you can also, though its alot harsher and you dont get as stoned.....
Some of the guys who have been smoking forever will say NO...because they are beyond that, they are the elite..aka...they smoke the dankist shit all the time... PROPS...And to some of them smoking leaves is childish, but for beginners and for the rest of you life....if it gets you high...fucking go for it...
OUTGROW THE GOVERNMENT>.....


----------



## Youngster (Feb 15, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> how old are you youngster?


not to old not to young just about right lol


----------



## kiteflight (Dec 28, 2010)

Currently smoking leaves with no bud mixed in (I use them to fill blunts/joints normally). I have smoked two bowls from a bong. While I'm not gonked out. I'm definitely stoned enough to notice. I would say a three or a four on a scale of one to ten. Mind you, I'm normally an eight or a nine of one personal bowl of high grade bud. A note: these are leaves from my current grow, haven't even gone to flower yet. I got rid of a fairly large (bout 10 inch) plant that was under-performing my others so i could give them more light. Started drying about a week ago in a mason jar (open and closing). I guess that means THC is in the plant long before flowering? This plant was only 5 weeks old.


----------



## Tym (Dec 28, 2010)

You sure can, but you can also smoke dog hair and dried lawn clippings..


----------



## kiteflight (Dec 28, 2010)

Notes:

Definite dry mouth, body high, euphoria, and increase in appetite. Smoke was somehow "ashier" tasting, but with a sort of fresh, piney flavor. The smoke also seemed thinner than the dragon plumes from good bud. Hope all that helps, I didn't realize how high I actually was until I sat down to write this. Oh, quantity was 1/3 a plant (9 nodes, 10 inches tall, about 24 leaf sets) so i guess that's about 8 leaves packed into two bowls of a small stem bong. I can't say I wouldn't recommend this for he who has no flowahs on hand. I know I'm enjoying it.


----------



## kiteflight (Dec 28, 2010)

Maybe these leaves didn't taste as harsh because I hadn't started any ferts or food? I know that makes buds taste harsher.


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 28, 2010)

Back in the seventies that's all we smoked there were no autoflowering strais that would bloom and finish outdoors. Got us plenty high.


----------



## kiteflight (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry for posting again. Also confirmed: eyes are pink all over and I'm listening to 8-bit music. There is no doubt in my mind that this works.


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 29, 2010)

Micromaster said:


> ughh... no, you dont have to have an auto to grow outside. *YOU* smoked leaves because you either got ripped off or just didnt know any better.


Have you ever grown in Northern Saskatchewan ? No, I didn't think so.


----------



## Coldair dejavo92 (Mar 24, 2011)

GreenCrunchies said:


> You can smoke the leaves...sure, what i do...ive been doing it for years, is after a harvest i keep all the leaves and have a baggy of leaves with my pot...When i roll a joint i crush up some leaves, not to much but mix it with my pot...The joint burns alot nicer and more evenly....and have found i can puff on a joint ALOT LONGER that way....But just leaves you can also, though its alot harsher and you dont get as stoned.....
> Some of the guys who have been smoking forever will say NO...because they are beyond that, they are the elite..aka...they smoke the dankist shit all the time... PROPS...And to some of them smoking leaves is childish, but for beginners and for the rest of you life....if it gets you high...fucking go for it...
> OUTGROW THE GOVERNMENT>.....


I could'nt have said it better myself  What I tend to do with my leaves is use them in a joint instead of backie.


----------



## kindbud27 (Mar 24, 2011)

Shit man, i have leaves saved up from my dynamite and i am talking about the bigger ones and when i run out of smoke i use them doesnt get you soaring hi but none the less it does work. tolerance needs to be lower though.


----------



## sso (Mar 24, 2011)

for me indicas and mostly indicas have mostly unsmokable leaves, the small leaves maybe and the sugarleaf sure (just harsh and not top ql smoke)

but the more sativa the more good smoke the leaves are.

my pure sativa´s fanleafs are quite smokable. just harsh and you need a few tokes, but there is no ceiling to the high, smoke 7-8 bowls of that and you are stuck to the ceiling.
and thats the fanleaves. (no crystals, but many sativa´s dont really have that much of crystals, funnily)

was smoking some indica hybrid same time, buds, sure they got me high and a lovely bodystone, but the fanleaves got me "higher" if you know what i mean (absolutely no couchlock body stone to that sativa just high, almost unbearably high)

see, the thing with sativas, they dont really have to be That potent, because when smoking indicas the bodystone is the ceiling, you either fall asleep or just cant smoke more, cant move.

with sativas you can keep smoking and smoking, getting higher and higher.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 24, 2011)

u cansmoke the leaves...the more trycombs the better the hit
I like the butter idea. Looks smooth and tastey...wish I had the recipe


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 24, 2011)

CapDaddy420 said:


> guess somebody doesn't use cheese cloth.


CapDaddy could you send me the recipe for weed butter. I really want to try it. Thank You for you time and mb i can give ya something for your trouble.


----------



## stupidboypike (Dec 3, 2011)

totally dude.been smoking the last 20 odd years,i've got nowt at the moment apart from a big bag of dry leaves.crumbled up a load and done a 10 stab shotee last night nigh on was on a whitee,still slightly wrecked from it now...anyways anybody know where i can download that pot-ball.gif avatary and if you can use it as an screensaver,any info would be muchas appreciatas.happy bongin'


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

why not just make hash like most everyone else does with their weeds?


----------



## EmeraldPawn (Feb 7, 2012)

In the late 1960's and early 70's all pot that came into this country was leaf, seed and flowers. If you bought by the brick you would have to clean up your product, higher grade for like $20.00 for a lid. Vietnam introduced some tripping weed ever so strong that once back home the rest was junk. I can grow what ever I want yet I still prefer to add some leaf to the joint so it burns equal and, pace it along without getting too ripped


----------



## scubatc (Feb 7, 2012)

You could use them to make canibutter but your best bet is to save em and make hash from them. Look on youtube on how to make hash, plenty of good tutorials on there.


----------



## Supersoul (Feb 7, 2012)

Im guessing you dont really have enough to make cannibutter and dont want to wait over night after you labored many hours to prepare it. Smoke it, I smoked my tops when they were vegging and after half of a joint i was really stoned and listening to the sounds of nature as i was feeling the high.


----------



## sso (Feb 7, 2012)

it depends alot on the type of marijuana..

pure sativas, as far as i can see, have totally smokable leaves. with even a pleasant taste, you just need more bowls to get high,though the high is not as intense as the flowers.

even the fanleaves are smokable.


in other types of mj, well, as far as i can see, indica leaves are totally unsmokable unless its the sugarcoated leaves and even those will be harsh. fanleaves might give ya a headache. smaller leaves without sugar, might get ya high, but are Really harsh tasting (unless months old cured..and even then, not that good)

might be mostly because of the higher content of chlorophyll (green)

hybrids containing more sativa are usually more smokable, though i havent found one yet with fanleaves that were smokable.

now when i say, smokable, i mean they get ya high, though to less extent than buds (sometimes much less)


----------



## sso (Feb 7, 2012)

but the only way you can know if they are smokable, is by smoking them 

(you never know, might have 5 strains and all unsmokable leaves except one of them)


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 7, 2012)

frmrboi said:


> Back in the seventies that's all we smoked there were no autoflowering strais that would bloom and finish outdoors. Got us plenty high.



*"The US Rocks !....... ummm except for the South" 


*I wonder if he would have said that about the South if in the 70's he had to smoke leaves from immature cannabis plants like you had to do, while I, a Johnny Reb, a Southerner, smoked mature buds, even from long flowering strains? 

It must be a real bitch living somewhere that only has two seasons, Winter and July.


----------



## sso (Feb 7, 2012)

..actually many times ive smoked leaves (times i couldnt grow enough for whatever reason)

and sometimes, its enough to take the "edge" off and sometimes ive found my self surprisingly pleasantly stoned after only a few tokes.

indica leaves do fuck up your throat and lungs more though.. (but only longterm)


----------



## sso (Feb 7, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> *"The US Rocks !....... ummm except for the South"
> 
> 
> *I wonder if he would have said that about the South if in the 70's he had to smoke leaves from immature cannabis plants like you had to do, while I, a Johnny Reb, a Southerner, smoked mature buds, even from long flowering strains?
> ...


its fucking fantastic having a real tropical or near to it sun, but i kinda object to only having the state´s of "hot" and "hotter" (sweaty and pouring)

lol

funny also, that people are still fighting over 200 year old shit..


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

sso said:


> its fucking fantastic having a real tropical or near to it sun, but i kinda object to only having the state´s of "hot" and "hotter" (sweaty and pouring)
> 
> lol
> 
> funny also, that people are still fighting over 200 year old shit..



When it comes to outside growing, it works for me, though just for the 'living' part I would not mind a change of pace after so many years.


ClimateXXXXXXXX, NC
United StatesRainfall (in.)48.8
36.5Snowfall (in.)3.1
25Precipitation Days98100Sunny Days229
205Avg. July High90
86.5Avg. Jan. Low29
20.5Comfort Index (higher=better)3644UV Index4.94.3Elevation ft.470
1,060


----------



## sso (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah, i could do with some more sun around these parts and id be more tired of the cold if id spent a few more mornings scraping ice off my cars windows 

but its just easier to breathe in colder more arid air.

would love the growing down there though.. (sorta thinking of moving to vietnam, the wife sometimes yearns for it too)


----------



## Alex-math12 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tym said:


> You sure can, but you can also smoke dog hair and dried lawn clippings..


I tryed that one time you get fucked


----------



## Leooo (Sep 12, 2016)

Jon.Smith.Foo said:


> Anything with trichs on it should get you at least a little high. I was referring to the big fan leaves.


you can smoke any leaf without observable trichs of certain strains and they can be really potent.
those plants are useful in case u want to avoid the smell the flowering plant makes. u can keep the plant in the vegetation phase all the time and have only leaves to smoke..


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is a troll post or ?


----------



## JanesRain (Sep 12, 2016)

blonddie07 said:


> You can make somthing to eat with the leaves... and it works AWSOME!
> 
> I made cannibutter with my trimmings.


Use a strainer dude >_<


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 13, 2016)

Leooo said:


> you can smoke any leaf without observable trichs of certain strains and they can be really potent.
> those plants are useful in case u want to avoid the smell the flowering plant makes. u can keep the plant in the vegetation phase all the time and have only leaves to smoke..


You can put a plastic bag over your head and breath in and out real fast to get the same buzz.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 13, 2016)

Who keeps digging up dead bodies?


----------



## Hillbilly42087 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tym said:


> You sure can, but you can also smoke dog hair and dried lawn clippings..


Lmao


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 15, 2016)

Anything with trichomes can be smoked. I used to buy trim from my mate when he harvested. I'd kief it. Then hot press it in the pollen compress.


----------



## Mr.Queensland (May 10, 2017)

Of course you can mate I've been smoking bud for awhile, but leaf still gives me a body stone thats on par with good bud, but hey mull effects each person differently and I've seen some good leaf lol


----------



## RussellRuss23 (Jul 28, 2017)

Youngster said:


> not to old not to young just about right lol


Goodshit... *L. M. F. A. O*


----------



## Surf or Die (Sep 27, 2017)

Im a newb to growing but been smoking 42 years. It is complete Bullshit to claim that leaf's don't get you high or that you can't smoke them. It make's me suspect it is spoiled teenagers making that claim. Most of the pot you buy on the street is leaf's (not talking about the new school legal U.S. stuff). Most growers around the world do not remove the leaf's. Leaf''s are what you are often smoking with Mexican and some get you really high. Pot dint even start smelling like skunk until the 1980"s home grown sinsameilia which was very rare and hard to find.(spelling). Mexican was $17.50 in the 1970's for a packed full sandwhich bag in north U.S. It was mostly leaf's. It took more hits but you still got wasted in the Jr. High parking lot listning to black Sabbath on an 8 track. Back in the day (Columbian gold), the first thing you did with your pot before smoking or rolling was sit down with an album cover and clean out the seeds and stems. Do you think they threw the leafs away or wasted them making some bull shit cookies?


----------



## Old-School (Sep 30, 2017)

Surf or Die said:


> Im a newb to growing but been smoking 42 years. It is complete Bullshit to claim that leaf's don't get you high or that you can't smoke them. It make's me suspect it is spoiled teenagers making that claim. Most of the pot you buy on the street is leaf's (not talking about the new school legal U.S. stuff). Most growers around the world do not remove the leaf's. Leaf''s are what you are often smoking with Mexican and some get you really high. Pot dint even start smelling like skunk until the 1980"s home grown sinsameilia which was very rare and hard to find.(spelling). Mexican was $17.50 in the 1970's for a packed full sandwhich bag in north U.S. It was mostly leaf's. It took more hits but you still got wasted in the Jr. High parking lot listning to black Sabbath on an 8 track. Back in the day (Columbian gold), the first thing you did with your pot before smoking or rolling was sit down with an album cover and clean out the seeds and stems. Do you think they threw the leafs away or wasted them making some bull shit cookies?



True.
Story.

By the late 80s in Missouri (I graduated HS in ‘8 we were consistently able to acquire flower but it was full of seed alot of times. Forgot about filtering that shit on album covers, life is soooooo much better now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2017)

we smoked leaves when we had to, but we weren't happy about it. sun leaves won't do fuck all to you, way too low a thc content to even register. if you can get leaves that have frost on them, you'll catch a buzz, but its shit compared to buds, and even more shit compared to the concentrates you could make from them...you wanna smoke a pound of leaves and get a half ass buzz, or you wanna smoke a few grams of hash or dabs and get fucked up?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 3, 2017)

top strains of the 70s pics from high times...we've come a ways since then....thankfully


----------



## morgwar (Oct 3, 2017)

Yeah the leaves around the bud can do it for ya. 
I do a mild trim since I'm not trying to impress patients any more. Smokes the same. Seeds were a pain in the ass.
Instead of led zepplin I was listening to nirvana, Seedy bud was the norm. No sinsemilla in the Dakota's till after 96.


----------



## RazzamaDazza (Dec 21, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4020972 View attachment 4020973 top strains of the 70s pics from high times...we've come a ways since then....thankfully


Old post I know, but thats fucking gold. I had totally forgot about buds like these. Thanx for the memories.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 22, 2019)

RazzamaDazza said:


> Old post I know, but thats fucking gold. I had totally forgot about buds like these. Thanx for the memories.


No shit. I was laughing my ass off looking at those pics. I didn't realize the hippies didn't have any decent weed, lol.


----------



## RazzamaDazza (Dec 22, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No shit. I was laughing my ass off looking at those pics. I didn't realize the hippies didn't have any decent weed, lol.


Whilst I wasnt quite a hippy yet, I was Smokin by the late 70s. we used to buy 'A Stick" for $15. Basically a small branch about 3 inches long with an airy bud surrounded by leaf and shit. There was only sinsemilla and budah. No Autos or hybrids. Shit worked though. We,d Smoke up and hit the Atari.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 22, 2019)

RazzamaDazza said:


> Whilst I wasnt quite a hippy yet, I was Smokin by the late 70s. we used to buy 'A Stick" for $15. Basically a small branch about 3 inches long with an airy bud surrounded by leaf and shit. There was only sinsemilla and budah. No Autos or hybrids. Shit worked though. We,d Smoke up and hit the Atari.


Ya my dad bought my first Atari for me when I was 5 or 6, back when it first came out. $129.99 back in those days at Sears. Sounds crazy considering the graphics and that $130 would be like $500 nowadays. But I loved it and that's all we had. And Ya, weed has come along ways too, lol.


----------



## RazzamaDazza (Dec 22, 2019)

Yep equivalent to a weeks wages in today's dollar. Hehe combat - two H shaped sprites shooting dots at each other.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 22, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No shit. I was laughing my ass off looking at those pics. I didn't realize the hippies didn't have any decent weed, lol.


for real man, even the cheapest genetics available today seem lightyears ahead. I'm curious how the actual 'high' compares or if we've just gotten em larger though.


----------



## Tiglmibits (Apr 19, 2020)

GreenCrunchies said:


> You can smoke the leaves...sure, what i do...ive been doing it for years, is after a harvest i keep all the leaves and have a baggy of leaves with my pot...When i roll a joint i crush up some leaves, not to much but mix it with my pot...The joint burns alot nicer and more evenly....and have found i can puff on a joint ALOT LONGER that way....But just leaves you can also, though its alot harsher and you dont get as stoned.....
> Some of the guys who have been smoking forever will say NO...because they are beyond that, they are the elite..aka...they smoke the dankist shit all the time... PROPS...And to some of them smoking leaves is childish, but for beginners and for the rest of you life....if it gets you high...fucking go for it...
> OUTGROW THE GOVERNMENT>.....


Hahahaha hell yea


----------



## DankWilliamsSr (Apr 19, 2020)

Youngster said:


> I have a dump question but i new to all of these so lol just want to no
> IF YOU CAN SMOKE THE LEAF OF THE PLANT ?


I smoke the leaves while I'm smoking my salmon, then I'll put it all on a bagel and just go to town on that sloppy green & pink munchie. It's best when your super stoned from that prime 1970's oz you just bought full of leaves and seeds. Mmmm. But seriously, you can totally smoke the whole plant. Might not get you stoned, might give you a headache, but you can do it if you want.


----------



## ganja69 (Jan 19, 2021)

I have leaves that fell off from the plant. We also use nutrients. My question is the same can you smoke it? Or it has to be dry first?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 19, 2021)

ganja69 said:


> I have leaves that fell off from the plant. We also use nutrients. My question is the same can you smoke it? Or it has to be dry first?


lmao..... No..... leaves are absolutely trash....I wouldnt smoke leaves on my most desperate of days. This thread deserved to die a painful death back in 2011


----------



## Renfro (Jan 19, 2021)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4020972 View attachment 4020973 top strains of the 70s pics from high times...we've come a ways since then....thankfully


It's amazing that people actually got high on that stuff lol. Can you imagine what Jimi Hendrix woulda thought about the kind bud we grow now days?


----------



## Renfro (Jan 19, 2021)

ganja69 said:


> I have leaves that fell off from the plant. We also use nutrients. My question is the same can you smoke it? Or it has to be dry first?


Fan leaves are useless as tits on a nun. If you are inclined to prove me wrong, you will definitely want to dry them before trying to smoke them. They will be harsh and offer nothing in return for your pain except perhaps a lack of oxygen headrush from all the coughing. lol


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jan 19, 2021)

Renfro said:


> It's amazing that people actually got high on that stuff lol. Can you imagine what Jimi Hendrix woulda thought about the kind bud we grow now days?


He would have been too high to be Jimi Hendrix.


We should be thankful.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jan 19, 2021)

ganja69 said:


> I have leaves that fell off from the plant. We also use nutrients. My question is the same can you smoke it? Or it has to be dry first?


You could dry an apple and then smoke it if you wanted but much like the leaves I wouldnt advise it.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 19, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> He would have been too high to be Jimi Hendrix.


lol yeah right... too high to be Jimi. Dude supposedly put LSD on his headband before live performances. I think he could hang with our weed.


----------



## KB0G (Jan 22, 2021)

The answer is yes you absolutely can, and not just to smoke it.

The people who say that you can't or that it doesn't work clearly have an over abundance of top shelf bud and should be ignored.

I only tested this because of this thread.

I trimmed some bottom leaves off of plants that were just being put into flower.

I let them get crispy in a warm room for 1 night..

Next day .. Smoked the middle finger of one leaf(Sizable). 

Buzzed !!!

As good as flower?

Of course not.

Get ya buzzed?

100 % !

Just try it and you'll see for yourself.

Oh Renfro.. There's no way Jimi put acid in his head band..

That was made up by non-musicians..

X


----------



## yumekem (Feb 4, 2021)

KB0G said:


> The answer is yes you absolutely can, and not just to smoke it.
> 
> The people who say that you can't or that it doesn't work clearly have an over abundance of top shelf bud and should be ignored.
> 
> ...


do u have to mix it up with some tabacco or nah?


----------



## JimmyJackCorn (Feb 4, 2021)

Back in the days of LPs when 8-tracks were new, legends tell of "lids" that were purchased for a "dime." Back then, buds were exclusively seed clusters, leaves were rolled into joints, and many states had simple possession as a felony. I think those old hippies were smoking 1-3% psychotropics--but it was way better than smoking nothing.


----------



## JimmyJackCorn (Feb 4, 2021)

KB0G said:


> Oh Renfro.. There's no way Jimi put acid in his head band..
> 
> That was made up by non-musicians..
> 
> X


Agreed about Jimi. That wives tale was propagated by an old comic book full of 1960s musicianship tales.


----------



## 123drp (Feb 4, 2021)

It's a question of your tolerance. Me and most people here wouldnt feel anything haha.


----------



## yumekem (Feb 4, 2021)

123drp said:


> It's a question of your tolerance. Me and most people here wouldnt feel anything haha.


Sure, I just thought smoking only leaves wouldnt be like good or anything cause I never smoked em yet


----------



## yumekem (Feb 5, 2021)

Smoked 6 grams of leaves and im ngl it got me high


----------



## ljohnson073 (Mar 7, 2021)

Surf or Die said:


> Im a newb to growing but been smoking 42 years. It is complete Bullshit to claim that leaf's don't get you high or that you can't smoke them. It make's me suspect it is spoiled teenagers making that claim. Most of the pot you buy on the street is leaf's (not talking about the new school legal U.S. stuff). Most growers around the world do not remove the leaf's. Leaf''s are what you are often smoking with Mexican and some get you really high. Pot dint even start smelling like skunk until the 1980"s home grown sinsameilia which was very rare and hard to find.(spelling). Mexican was $17.50 in the 1970's for a packed full sandwhich bag in north U.S. It was mostly leaf's. It took more hits but you still got wasted in the Jr. High parking lot listning to black Sabbath on an 8 track. Back in the day (Columbian gold), the first thing you did with your pot before smoking or rolling was sit down with an album cover and clean out the seeds and stems. Do you think they threw the leafs away or wasted them making some bull shit cookies?


----------

